# Any Northern CA Jocks going to the Sacramento Woodworking show 24-26 APR



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm planning to go unless I end up traveling overseas that weekend.

http://cms.thewoodworkingshows.com/cms/Shows/SacramentoCAApr2426/tabid/86/Default.aspx


----------



## Bear (Jun 18, 2008)

Good morning, Wayne,
I plan to attend Friday and Saturday. Two other lumberjocks from the Grass Valley area will also attend. Would love to see you there.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll be there … what color will your leash be so I can recognize you? I'll be there on Saturday


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Looks interesting, I'll try to think up something for my SO as an excuse to drive south for this one.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

I would like to go this year…have never gone…lets keep each other in the loop…ALL WEAR OUR LJ gear and see if we can some deals--

MARTIN…I think you need to start a US TOUR and LJ Booth at these shows--talk about a crowd…we could all help man the booth for a few hours and then get in free…and maybe get "VENDOR BADGES"...

I am putting this in my "watch" bracket…so that i see updates…

matt


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I will try to be there on Saturday. Only thing that would keep me is a potental business trip. I should know pretty soon if the trip is going or not. Planning to drool all over the LN booth and see if I can get Matt hooked.

Scott, I would suggest Nordstroms or similar, but that would take away from the tool money.

Odie, only leather leashes for the dogs in this house. : ^ )


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Bump. So more CA folks see the post.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

what is LN booth? (LN?)


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Lie-Nielson Hand Tools. : ^ )


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Lee Neilson

Greg3G some something from them today at the Chantilly show. He paid no state tax, got a 10% discount and free shipping. So look them up.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Guess I have to ck my calendar and make sure Im not working. looks like fun, never been to one.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

There are lots of good demos and also lots of vendors selling tools and other items. I hope your able to make it.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

oooh….i have no planes yet…and I know you are the man to show me the stuff…!!!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh come on you guys. I haven't missed a show in 15 years. It's the end of April every year. Blake and John Ormsby were there last year. Majestic Eagle is also close by and I would think could be there ??? There are a few others that probably haven't seen this post that might be there.

Hell, the little woman and I make a mini-vacation out of this. It's always the weekend we take the motor home out of storage and use it for the first time. There's a really nice RV park right there if you're interested. There is a couple of motels right there too.

Napaman, too bad, this is the show that used to be at the Alameda Fair grounds. It's been in Sacramento for about 10 years now. Napaman, they're even having a "Meet Norm Abram at the New Yankee Workshop Sweepstakes". I know that's dear to your heart.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I missed last years show. Think I was traveling or something. Hopefully, Blake and John will make it again. Also, would be fun if Obi could make it up.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

actually SAC is easier for me to get to then Oaktown…so I will be there…I am an hour from SAC airport and closer to down town…is it at ARCO>>>??? I guess I can check the web link--I will do right now…I definitely plan to be there…

And we will make Odies place the lounge--drinks anyone?

matt


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Nope Matt, Not Arco > Cal Expo

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=cal+expo&daddr=Cal+Expo,+Sacramento,+CA&saddr=&rl=1&ie=UTF8&ll=38.58746,-121.434218&spn=0.104661,0.179043&output=embed
View Larger Map


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

It is at Cal Expo. So you take Business 80 in stead of the Reno Route when you get across the Yolo causeway. Make sure you stay on 80 and do not head south on 99 or go out 50 towards Tahoe. (Now that I see Scotts map, the instructions abover are more simple. Don't get lost in the Alhambra Triangle)

BTW, Sacramento is Safer than Oaktown. I was in the Bay last week and cannot belive that anyone would think that the guy who shot 4 policemen is a victim of police brutality. Perhaps the news people were intervewing a few isolated people.

Also there is a place to click for directions if you follow the link in the first post.

If anyone needs any info or anything let me know. I've lived here for the last 25ish years.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

ok…unless something comes up unexpectedly--i will be there Saturday…cant make friday and have not decided on Sunday…but probably not unless there is sooo much to see and do that I cant fit it all in in one day…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

You might need more than one day if your going to the different demos. They usually have several tracks running at once and sometimes there are two that you would want to see that are scheduled at the same time. This is why some folks attend all 3 days.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

I plan on beeing there also…....... sure am glad I saw this post!
I went last year and was kind of disapointed, alot of vendors were missing. 
Was planning on Friday but will now try to change to Saturday, sure would be nice to 
meet the local LJ's…........... How do we get an LJ T-shirt? I've seen pics of them on the site but don't
know how to get one…............. Martin?


> ?


????


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Im in red numbers but would love to be there and meet you all!


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

I have it down in my calendar most likely Saturday. I think Blake was going to make the trip up from Santa Cruz as well. Looking forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

i tried to go to the LJ "Store Tab" and no shirts like before…it took me to amazon site…

anyone know where martin put them…there were caps and shirts and a few other things…but this was over a year ago when i bought mine…


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh Matt, Matt, Matt … It's in your personal drop down menu (LJ merchandise). Since I won't have my HALO with me, I'll have to get a shirt too. ... (LATER) ... OK, you shamed me into it … I bought an LJ T-shirt.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Odie, you came through again!!!!!!!!!!! It's no wonder that you are always wearing a halo! 
I just ordered my shirt from LJ's…..... hope to see you on Saturday the 25th…..........


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll be there all right. All day Saturday. See you there Gene.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

ok…check this strand out…and make some comments…we need to cajole martin a bit…whoops…he may read this…MARTIN WE WANT AN LJ BOOTH…free donuts for members…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm glad Odie knew where the shirt link was. I could not find it.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Anybody want to buy me a plane ticket and I'll be there


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

3fingerpat, That's a long way. There is a show in LA the following weekend.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Good luck Guys. I hope you all meet up. make sure some pictures are taken.


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

Matt, it's not too far from Boston. I'll try to be there O'l Buddy.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

norm…thats a loooong journey!!! Tony…wish it wasnt so far--WHAT DID YOU DO WITH THE PURPLE HEART TONY???


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*We'll both see you there Matt.*


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

LOL - Perhaps I should bring some extra bags.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Matt: I still have it - it is to valuable to use, I do not know when I can get some more.

Still no offers on a plane ticket - it does not have to First class, Business class is OK 

Odie - Nice one!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Wish I could afford the plane ticket for ya. Would be good to visit again.

BTW. Where is Obi these days?

Oh and it looks like my London trip is off. So I should be good to go on Saturday.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Blake called and asked if I was interested in going to this one, but I am sorry I can't make it out.

I would love to meet some LJ members in person!

Someday, someday…


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Which one is the real Odie?????


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

bummer Todd…I still think that we need a LJ BOOTH…maybe we could have a HOSPITALITY SUITE???

ODIE…LOL…I am gonna guess neither are you--with the bag over your head to look too good!!!!

I am still planning on Saturday ++++ possibly sunday…sat for sure…

matt


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks like I'll be able to make it on Saturday. I was waiting to verify my schedule for that weekend.

Is there a time and place already marked for everyone to meet?

John


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Gene, Thanks for the new photos. I'm using one already.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Bumping back up in the hope some more folks see this.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Bill from Turlock, will you be there ?


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

will norm be there?


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

We'll both be there ….


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Looking forward to that…


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't forget your own bag. We might have to take you for a walk… Just bringing it up front Wayne (had to say something).


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

I think we should all bring bags…I would like to be DAN for the weekend--he is a great artist…


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

Wayne and I will be there …...


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

LOL. We do need to figure out a contact place and time. Also a way for folks to contact us if late. I am willing to provide my cell phone number via private message.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh come on, post your cell number here.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Odie,

This is to inform you that the warranty on your vehicle is about to expire.

This is your second and final warning.

Press one to speak with a customer service agent now!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

You get that too ? I've renewed mine six times in the last 2 months.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

i dont get this one…


----------



## acanthuscarver (Mar 27, 2008)

Guys,

I don't think you want to meet at the LN booth. They haven't really been doing large scale shows this season.

I wish I knew so many LJ's were going to Sacremento, I would have signed on to do the show. Maybe next year? But that's only if Todd makes the trip too. If I trek out to the show I want pictures of everyone cutting dovetails by hand!

You guys enjoy the show and make sure to let Robert Jevins know I think he has the best "shelf brackets" in the show.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks chuck!!!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Matt, don't you get those recorded phone calls telling you your warranty is running out ?


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

i am on the NO CALL LIST…lol…we still get some calls…but I guess i have nothing on warranty…

looks like we have a good group going…wait--BIG group going…

DO we have plans to meet in the morning for coffee?


> Lunch


? DINNER???

I am pretty sure its just saturday for me…


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Sorry I will not be able to make it, but I hope you all find some bargains there.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Bah-humm-bug Bill.

Matt … I don't know …


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

good point bill…will there be lots of items for sale?


> or demos


? both???


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Matt, go to the web site. It will tell you all about the demos.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Also lots of vendors and special deals. It is typically a good time to buy the special item you have been waiting on.


----------



## robbi (Jul 28, 2007)

I just saw this, looks interesting, maybe I'll go. I'm only available on Friday though, sounds like you guys are all going on Saturday. I guess that might actually be a good thing…LOL


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Robbi, I've been going for about 15 years … It's a great time. Change your plans … we'll see you Saturday.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm not sure if I can make it or not. I have to attend a retirement dinner for one of my captains on Saturday night. It would be a rushed trip if I go. Maybe I can go for Friday? I don't know.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I hope you make it Blake. It would be good to see ya again.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Seeing this post makes me wish that I was still working these shows. I used to work the shows for The Woodworkers Choice and Oldham Saw. I built a lot of the displays for them during the summer months after the shows ended. Had a lot of fun at these shows. But then Glenn Moon (owner of TWC) died of cancer and Oldham sold out to Porter Cable and that was the end of the shows for us. We did not have LJ's back then but it would have been nice to have had it.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Blake, does that mean I miss you two years in a row ?


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

I think Blake is affraid of me…when we all met Tony, Blake didnt come to the woodcraft stores with us (of course he had generously offered his home for a couple days for tony and the pooch…(Waynec). But now…BLAKE…i am starting to take this personally…!!! Its the CAPTAIN OR ME!!! Just kidding…one day…there is always nnext year!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't want to start a mutiny. I'll see what I can do. This is a particularly busy year for me though.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

sorry blake--I was completely kidding…please dont feel any pressure…matt


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Today is the day. looking forward to seeing folks soon.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

> ?? Next week


?


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

your giving me a heart attack--NEXT WEEEKEND--april 24th??? its in seattle this weekend…


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Matt … you're just too easy.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

are you sure…Did you ever see the first "Vacation" movie with Chevy Chase? You know the one where they spend a hellatious week on the road…all to get to Wallyworld…and when they finally get there they are sooooo excited…they pull in the parking lot and see NO CARs…so then they realize this is even better because they are the first ones there!!! They run with joy through the huge empty paking lot…to get to the gates and wham…the sign says closed…

They freak out…go crazy and break in…

I hope Wayne is not getting arrested right now.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Got my LJ's tee shirt and "pennies" in my pocket…........... all ready for next weekend.
Is there going to be some kind of meeting place / time to kind of get together?

Or do we all gather around the "halo and bag"


> ?


Lookin forward to meeting everyone!!!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

after we break wayne out of the dog pound we should meet somewhere…but i have never gone…so i was hoping (when I asked the same thing a few weeks ago) some of the veterans would know of a good place to meet…or if martin ever gets us a booth then we could go there…

matt


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Matt, I don't think Martin has been listening…...................still won't post anything on hats and patches, not alone a booth…..............LOL


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

LOL. Yup next weekend.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

i just got a call from the Sacramento Dog Pound…all i could here was: "Woof, woof!!" and it repeated over and over…


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

There's usually a wood trailer at the entrance after the ticket booth… there at 10:00ish ????


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

i want to be inside as soon as its open since i can only be there one day…so i will see you guys inside…


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

The wood trailer is the first vender. I believe it's Cook's Wood. Matt you can see it in one hour. Studying it takes all day. Matters not to me, what ever you guys decide.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

sounds good…i think with the bags over our heads we will all be able to recognize each other…dont you?

I am game for whatever…meeting everyone is the part i am looking forward the most…so 10am just INSIDE…sounds good…

The reason i say just inside…is that I get there at the opening moment--maybe i can do a fast tour of the show…so i know what I want to go back and see later…in more detail. But then still make it back to the front gate area--and if we meet just inside the gates then if you are already in your set…and dont have to go back outside to a ticket booth…


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Odie, Matt…. see you guys around 10:00 ….......... is it by the wood trailer or inside?????
Actually, the wood trailer usually is just right in front of the entrance to the building…...

Is Wayne and Blake coming?


> ?? How about Scott, John and Brian


???/

sounds like a great group, can't wait to meet everybody.

Oh, yeh, I got my LJ's tee shirt yesterday…........ I'll be in full dress!!!!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm assuming you guys are talking about Saturday?


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Blake, Saturday the 25th it is…..... you going to be able to make it? I know you said you had a lot going on.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't know. I have to be back in Santa Cruz by 4:00. Its 6 or 7 hours of driving for two hours at the wood show.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

YES …. the Cook's wood trailer is just outside of the building.

Matt, When I spend all day there, I have enough time to hit every booth about ten times. *RELAX*


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

ok…i will be there at 10am…its funny--my students always tell me to take a chill pill…are you 17? lol…

DONT FORGET YOUR BAG AN SCISSORS FOR THE GROUP SHOT….


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Well Blake, if you go Friday, you'll see Robbi there.


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

*I'll be there, too.*


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Just was checking this thread again and it looks like you guys locked down a time… SAT 10am at COOKS Wood trailer just inside the gates….Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

as long as UNknown NORM and Brian will be there…I am there…

I may be nervously running down all the aisles so i get it all in before 10…but I will be at cooks at 10am…


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

The forecast is for rain on saturday. IF it is raining, it might be better to meet just inside after the ticket takers and hand stampers.

We could also agree to meet at one of the food areas around 12 or 12:30 so that we could catch any late comers?


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

john's idea works…10 am just inside gate,....and then if you arent in a class or workshop you can hit the food areas…

WE NEED A HUGE GROUP SHOT SOMEPLACE AND SOME TIME…with and without bags


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

This is going to be fun. I like the Cook wood trailer idea myself. Need to restock my pen blanks…


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

ok…wayne…NOW you can start driving…to the show…


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

HAD A GREAT DAY…MET SOME GOOD PEOPLE…yes some fellow LJ's…and spent a lot of money…i will report more later…but need to help mmy wife…just wanted to say thanks to all for coming out and enjoyed spending time with all of you…

The show was fun…will go next year…the other guys said it was definitely smaller this year…but since it was my first year I did not have anything to compare…

Odie took a couple pictures…I was going to try to get some video but I could not borrow a camera…(sorry martin)...

Ok…more later…matt


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Glad I could make it, guys!*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Your quick Blake !


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

notice the pro's (john ormsby) only purchase--a SHAM-WOW…


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok Guys, Did anyone buy anything from the snake oil salesman? He used to sell the Oldham Saw blades when we worked the shows with The Woodworkers Choice. What is he selling now? Glad to see you all had some great fun and I loved seeing the pictures of you all.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

This was a fantastic time had by all. I really enjoyed "ALL" the LJ's that showed up and as Odie said, we all actually got along. A lot of good friends made and look forward to seeing everyone again.

Yeh, "some" of us got "bit" by the snake oil man…............. and a few other places as well $$$$$$$$$$$

Oh well, that's one of the reason's we go, right????

Great pics Odie and the editing is great also.

Glad you could make it Blake, even if it was a little late !!!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Also see …* http://lumberjocks.com/topics/7858


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

It was good meeting you guys at the show. I apologize for not spending more time. I was with a friend and we were trying to hit all of the booths. I hope we can get together again and actually have time to discuss woodworking.

Take Care, John


----------



## Bear (Jun 18, 2008)

I am sorry that I missed Saturday's meet up. A couple other LumberJocks and I attended on Friday. I came back on Sunday and made my purchases. It would be nice to have this group of LJs meet at someone shop. Just an idea. Overheard an exhibitor saying that the show schedule was going to be cut in half. Hope they keep Sacramento on the loop, but I have to say Sunday was like a ghost town.


----------

